# VapeCon 2022



## Rob Fisher

We are going to have a good time!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 19 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

If you are interested in being an exhibitor you can email vendors@vapecon.co.za

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## vicTor

whoo hooo !!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

A reminder of VapeCon 2019 to get you all excited!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Viper_SA

Following

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Mollie

Yippee been waiting Very longggggg
Can't wait

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

now to figure out which day to go on (can't do both days)

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Kirsty101

Rob Fisher said:


> We are going to have a good time!
> View attachment 253476


Hell Yea Baby!!! Been waiting tooooo Long for this!!!!!! so Excited to see you all again Soon

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33

@DarthBranMuffin do you reckon we should road trip up? think we can get permission from the mrs's to go have some fun or do you reckon they will beat us for asking?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## vicTor

Paul33 said:


> @DarthBranMuffin do you reckon we should road trip up? think we can get permission from the mrs's to go have some fun or do you reckon they will beat us for asking?



pull in guys, better to ask forgiveness than permission

fortune favours the brave and all that

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## YzeOne

Paul33 said:


> @DarthBranMuffin do you reckon we should road trip up? think we can get permission from the mrs's to go have some fun or do you reckon they will beat us for asking?


'Tis better to do the deed & beg for forgiveness than to miss out completely

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

YzeOne said:


> 'Tis better to do the deed & beg for forgiveness than to miss out completely



@Paul33 I recon @YzeOne is another contender for the roadtrip... seems we going to have to hire a bus for this one

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## TyTy

YESSSSS!!!!!! So keen!!!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Marius Keinhans

DarthBranMuffin said:


> @Paul33 I recon @YzeOne is another contender for the roadtrip... seems we going to have to hire a bus for this one



VapeCon 2022 here we come.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## DavyH

I suspect I'll only be able to do Saturday, but HELLZ YES!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

We know we've been quiet, but we've been working hard behind the scenes! Vendor bookings are now open, and please email vendors@vapecon.co.za should you be interested in being an exhibitor!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## BigGuy

Looking forward to this, to catch up with old friends make some new ones, and have a jol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## VapeCon



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## ARYANTO

Tickets booked and payed !!!

Reactions: Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## VapeCon



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## yuliana

So sad that I wouldn't be able to attend... I will be waiting for your photos! Looks promising


----------

